# Aetna's reimbursement of anesthesia



## Newbie (Feb 28, 2013)

Does Aetna reimburse anesthesia using the anesthesia formula:
base units + time units x the $ conversion factor?

Contract reads that reimburses base units x the conversion factor.

Please advise.


----------



## CONeill (Feb 28, 2013)

Newbie,

It has been my experience that Aetna does pay base units + times units x the $ conversion factor.  However, if your contract reads as you have posted I would say that you need to quickly revisit this with them and get them to renegotiate a new contract.  ---C ONeill, CPC


----------



## Newbie (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback, 
Attempts have been made to negotiate this language.
TY again,


----------

